# My latest work



## Ligget (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is my latest work for you all to see, first up is an Elm Burl Cigar with black chrome hardware and a CA finish.






Next another Cigar, this time Amboyna Burl with a CA finish and chrome metalwork.





Third pen is a Baron with Red Mallee Burl and gold titanium metalwork, again a CA finish is used.





Closed end acrylic Baron next, came out quite nice, what do you think?





And closed! 





Thanks in advance to all who stop by and leave a comment! :biggrin:
Cheers
Mark


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful pens Mark
Your finishes are amazing , the depth amd shine are outstanding .
Go grab a pint my friend , you deserve it :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 27, 2008)

That is a nice batch of pens. Especially the Baron.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 27, 2008)

Outstanding work on all the pens especially the closed end (I gotta try that ) however my favorite has to be the Elm burl that is a great piece of wood.:coffee:Have a cup on me.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 27, 2008)

great pens Mark, I like the Baron, but they all are beautiful


----------



## BobBurt (Jul 27, 2008)

Great looking pens


----------



## LEAP (Jul 27, 2008)

Now you're just showing off! 

Nice job on all of them but that Mallee is SWEET!


----------



## simomatra (Jul 27, 2008)

Great set of pens Mark They all look beautiful especially like the closed end ones. That finish is first class lots of depth.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 27, 2008)

They are all great looking pens! The finish is wonderful!


----------



## timberbits (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice pens. 

Got to love the Baron.


----------



## ronhampton (Jul 27, 2008)

nice pens, i like the elm burl:RockOn:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## brycej (Jul 27, 2008)

Amazing finish on those pens. I love that Amboyna!


----------



## badger (Jul 27, 2008)

Great work!  Especially the closed end pen.

Quick question about that one, I see that you don't use the extra rings there.  Do you have to modify the cap in length or any other way to do that? Or is it just press fit and it works fine?  Something that I've been thinking about doing for a double closed in end pen (just did my first today) and wasn't sure if I had to adjust things because the extra rings were not there.

badger


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark, you have done it again.
Your work is always a joy to experience.
Of this set, my favorite is the third pen.
The Baron with Red Mallee Burl and gold titanium looks fantastic.

I also tip my hat to your closed end acrylic Baron.
Congratulations.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark,
   Stunning pens and incredible finish on all of 'em. My favs are the wood ones, but its too hard to pick one from there. Perhaps you should send 'em to me, so I can make a better judgement.


----------



## markgum (Jul 27, 2008)

AWESOME.  they all look great.


----------



## marelton (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful pens Mark. I particularly like the black closed end Baron. 

Fantastic job as always.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 28, 2008)

badger said:


> Great work! Especially the closed end pen.
> 
> Quick question about that one, I see that you don't use the extra rings there. Do you have to modify the cap in length or any other way to do that? Or is it just press fit and it works fine? Something that I've been thinking about doing for a double closed in end pen (just did my first today) and wasn't sure if I had to adjust things because the extra rings were not there.
> 
> badger


 
There isn`t a lot of room under the finial when the pen is screwed into the cap, as the rings are being left off then the internal threaded section will slide in a little further than normal, I got away with it. But it would be better to measure what is going in there so as you do leave enough room.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2008)

ligget said:


> There isn`t a lot of room under the finial when the pen is screwed into the cap, as the rings are being left off then the internal threaded section will slide in a little further than normal, I got away with it. But it would be better to measure what is going in there so as you do leave enough room.



Thanks.  I'll be sure to do some measuring and test fitting before I give it a go.

badger


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful workmanship on the pens, Mark, and your finishes are stunning! Great job!


----------



## TAFFJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Mark One can only say what has been said many times before - You are a talented craftsman and your workmanship is of a high order.
Regards
David


----------



## rherrell (Jul 28, 2008)

Fantastic job on all of them as usual Mark but I especially like that Elm Burl. I'm gonna have to try and find some.:biggrin:


----------



## Buzz (Jul 28, 2008)

Great work as usual Mark.  I particularly like that Elm.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 28, 2008)

LEAP said:


> Now you're just showing off!
> 
> Nice job on all of them but that Mallee is SWEET!



If I did that good of work, I'd "show off" a little also.  AWESOME job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, each and everyone is really appreciated!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 28, 2008)

Incredible pens!  Your finish is the gold standard to which I aspire.


----------



## DKF (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice!.......I like the closed end acrylic the best...


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 28, 2008)

All are stunning as usual!  Of course the closed end Baron acrylic is SPECTACULAR


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mark they all look gourgous!!!! i really like the elm burl!!!


----------



## philb (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent as usual Mark!

Especially liking the closed ends! Did you make your own mandrel to turn these? 

Keep it up!

PHIL


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2008)

These pens look great ligget!  I just wish they would load on my screen faster..I'm running a high speed string with dixie cups over here!


----------



## Mikey (Aug 7, 2008)

Amboyna and the Red Mallee are superb. I just love the look of the redish burls like that.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 7, 2008)

Stunning Mark!!

Hey Wanna slightly used mirror? LOL!!!
Your pens are simply Fantastic!!!


----------



## Skye (Aug 7, 2008)

All four are stunning. Finish is great. Excellent length on the Baron. I've got a acrylic blank like that I've been wondering what to do with, I may have to try something like that.

There's two small areas on the lower barrel of the elm burl where the burl caused pits in the CA, those can be a pain. Hey, I have to have some sort of nitpick, you didn't give me much opportunity!


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 7, 2008)

It has all been said.  Ditto to all!  That elm burl is really awesome.  Elm is a weed tree around here.  I have to give it new respect.  Maybe our elm is not the same as your elm.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful pens and the finish is awesome.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 8, 2008)

Skye said:


> There's two small areas on the lower barrel of the elm burl where the burl caused pits in the CA, those can be a pain. Hey, I have to have some sort of nitpick, you didn't give me much opportunity!


 
Skye I leave all my wood blanks as natural as possible when using a CA finish, little pits are a pain but I do not fill them (looks like a plastic blank).

I have a special little brush with the bristles cut to half the original length so it becomes stiffer, this helps remove CA dust etc when sanding. 

So the little pits are still visable the way I like them but they are clean with no white residue in them! :tongue:


----------



## Ligget (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments you posted.

Jay you can keep the mirror! lol :hypnotized:

Phil I used a closed end mandrel bought from Arizona Silhouette via an American friend! :wink: Skiprat has a tutorial in the library on how to make your own mandrel, worth a read.


----------



## Skye (Aug 8, 2008)

Good deal man, just as long as you're aware of them. Some people don't know how to fill them or clean them properly and I never know which until I mention it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 9, 2008)

Mark,
   Stunning as usual. It is a crapshoot between the amboyna and the malle burls, though the edge goes to the Baron because of the kit.


----------



## drayman (Aug 9, 2008)

mark, the kits are plain, the blanks are too shiny,  am jeolous
you bet i am
well done my friend, great work as ever,:beauty::beauty::beauty::smile-big::smile-big:


----------



## mobrackett (Aug 9, 2008)

I love all your pens.  Great job!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 10, 2008)

Haven't had much time to visit here lately , but I'm glad I did tonight . These pens are perfect examples of your work Mark . You certainly know how to make a burl look it's best . Beautifully done ! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 10, 2008)

ligget said:


> Skye I leave all my wood blanks as natural as possible when using a CA finish, little pits are a pain but I do not fill them (looks like a plastic blank).




THANK YOU Ligget! Your CA finish is one of the best I've ever seen. 

I am distinctly partial to a pen that still feels like wood--- open pores and all. I use a satin spray finish that cuts down a lot on the plastic look, and if I want gloss, I can buff it a day after spraying. 

Glad to see other pen turners that prefer a natural texture-- makes me feel a bit less lonesome!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 11, 2008)

redfishsc said:


> THANK YOU Ligget!
> Glad to see other pen turners that prefer a natural texture-- makes me feel a bit less lonesome!


 
Will we start a club? :biggrin:


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 11, 2008)

Great looking pens Mark!  After five minutes trying to decide, I can't make up my mind which one I like best.  I think maybe the Amboyna, it looks perfect!


----------



## nightowl (Aug 12, 2008)

Great Pens.  I only hope that one day my CA finishes look as good as yours.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful pens Mark. The Elm Burl is my favorite.


----------

